# Caffeine Increases Testosterone



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2009)

*Caffeine Increases Testosterone???*

 Looking for a pre-workout energy boost that can also help jack up your natural testosterone levels? Well just reach for a cup of Joe before you hit the gym!

 Bodybuilders and athletes have been know to use caffeine_ (i.e. caffeine pills, energy drinks, coffee, etc.)_ prior to training to help increase mental focus, energy levels, and workout intensity. Basically it gives you a good swift kick in the arse before hitting the gym, we all need one of those from time to time.

 But the caffeine is doing more than just increasing energy???

*It is also increasing testosterone levels! *New Zealand researchers have found that taking caffeine induced higher blood levels of testosterone during weight training.



 And of course we all know that higher levels of testosterone helps with muscle growth, recovery, reducing bodyfat, building strength, and increasing sex drive. I???ve always drank a cup of black coffee prior to my workouts for the energy boost, but now it appears that the caffeine may also be helping build more muscle mass due to increased testosterone levels. 

_(Note: this study was published in the International Journal of Sports Nutrition Exercise Metabolism 18: 131-141, 2008)_


----------



## Kevsworld (Dec 22, 2009)

Here's the study's findings.

_CONCLUSION: Caffeine has some potential to benefit training outcomes via the anabolic effects of the increase in testosterone concentration, but this benefit might be counteracted by the opposing catabolic effects of the increase in cortisol and resultant decline in the testosterone:cortisol ratio._

I still think the other benefits of caffeine (increased intensity and decrease pain) make it a good preworkout supplement.


----------



## PushAndPull (Dec 27, 2009)

Kevsworld said:


> I still think the other benefits of caffeine (increased intensity and decrease pain) make it a good preworkout supplement.



Agreed. Plus the price is right.


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 27, 2009)

PushAndPull said:


> Agreed. Plus the price is right.



+1.  I mean come on, 1LB of Starbucks Coffee is only 8 bucks and it's delicious!


----------



## nni (Dec 27, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> +1.  I mean come on, 1LB of Starbucks Coffee is only 8 bucks and it's delicious!



a bottle of caffeine caps is about the same and has a lot more servings and caffeine.


----------



## PushAndPull (Dec 27, 2009)

I prefer caffeine pills to coffee, pre-workout, otherwise I perfer coffee.


----------



## tailender1 (Jan 1, 2010)

gre8 then i can chug lots of coffee before workout


----------



## Gottork1967 (Jan 2, 2010)

but what about those of us that are cronically depressed?

Not looking for sympathy but when I too lean fuel it made me very anxious and extremely moody, when I went to the doc for it I took it with me and he told me about the caffeine in it and said that was my reason for being crazy.

So I stopped drinking caffeinated coffee and pop went to 7 up for soda and decaf coffee for the flavor..

I am just curious if you think I should try the lean extreme again and see how I feel, I am DIRE need of something to get me motivated, I am the only one who works out in my home and I have put on 40 lbs since about june..

Depression has become a extremely tough battle for me..


----------



## nni (Jan 2, 2010)

Gottork1967 said:


> but what about those of us that are cronically depressed?
> 
> Not looking for sympathy but when I too lean fuel it made me very anxious and extremely moody, when I went to the doc for it I took it with me and he told me about the caffeine in it and said that was my reason for being crazy.
> 
> ...



lean xtreme is extremley low caffeine. whatever caffeine is in it, is a result of the green tea extract. were you referring to lean fuel?


----------



## Gottork1967 (Jan 3, 2010)

no the bottle I had looked like lean extreme.. so unless lean fuel looks like that I had the lean extreme..

I do not have any anymore.. or lean fuel a better idea for weight loss help?


----------



## nni (Jan 3, 2010)

if caffeine is an issue, then you want non stimulant based fat burners. driven sports makes lean xtreme, designer supplements made it previously. orange logo.

lean fuel has a lot of caffeine, avoid that.


----------



## Gottork1967 (Jan 4, 2010)

ok thanks..


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 4, 2010)

not saying its not true, but it's like what doesn't increase testosterone? sounds like a study you'ld find in muscle and fitness.


----------



## readyformore (Jan 5, 2010)

i'm going to keep sticking to my Jack3d.... actually need to buy some tmw morning... this stuff is freakin amazing... actually right now i am waiting for about another 40 mins to leave to the gym... just drank 2 scoops (mixed with OJ, MMMMMMMMM) haha caffeine FTW FOREVER!!!!!!!!! hah (or at least while i'm going this late due to work =/)


----------

